# my sister punched me in the face once.



## summersuxx (Dec 8, 2013)

She never apologized for it, though it was years ago. I think I must have been like 14 and she was 18. I was joking with her and got up in her face, she obviously didn't realize that I was joking and punched me square in the face. I've gotten over it, in a sense but I still think about it. Her and my other sisters bring it up from time to time and it's embarrassing... they laugh about it. It hurts me. I think about when it happened and I just feel so helpless... I just cried like a little baby when it happened and didn't defend myself but I wish I did. I never get in fights with people, ever. And my sister, she doesn't even ****ing kiss her family members on the cheek, much less hug any of us, but she has no problem hitting us. Today, my other sis told her to "shut the **** up" and she took that as a threat and got all in her face like she was going to hit her. And she would have, too. She thinks it's weird to show affection with her family but then she says things like "I don't care if you are my sister, I'll knock you the **** out." I don't know why she is like this but the fact that she's never physically fought anyone other than family is a bit cowardly and makes her seem like a bully... 

The worst part about all this is knowing that she sleeps soundly at night not even thinking about what happened all those years ago, but once I start thinking about it I can't stop and it makes me want to cry... they think it's funny but it's like a trigger for me... I wish I could just repress it.:blank


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Once? I gotten beat up by my brother so many times but we get along now.


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

visualkeirockstar said:


> Once? I gotten beat up by my brother so many times but we get along now.


So many times? I get beat up by my sister every day, ten times a day per hour.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

girls punch each other sounds normal to me


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

Isn't it normal to fight with your siblings? I fought a lot with my siblings and even friends in my younger years. But we always quickly forgot about it and moved on.


----------



## summersuxx (Dec 8, 2013)

It might be "normal" for some people, but not me. Like I said, I never get into fights with people. Ever. The only times I have ever been physically assaulted was by family members. Of course I used to get into verbal confrontations with them but as far as me trying to physically harm them, it just never happened, that's why it bothers me so much.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

I gotten punched by my bro multiple times, but i get why you saying. If it affected you that much she should apologize


----------



## dkarazhov (Dec 2, 2013)

summersuxx said:


> It might be "normal" for some people, but not me. Like I said, I never get into fights with people. Ever. The only times I have ever been physically assaulted was by family members. Of course I used to get into verbal confrontations with them but as far as me trying to physically harm them, it just never happened, that's why it bothers me so much.


Did you get physically hurt, I mean did you properly bleed, or was it just for jokes?

My sister "punched" me too in the past, she was a bully when she was younger and could really get angry out of nothing, but everyone knows it's not serious, we were young, we really love each other - it's no big deal.


----------

